# nie number/healthcare /social security



## wiseman (Jun 5, 2008)

is it best to acquire a nie number in spain or uk ? is the nie number used to registar for healthcare social security or do you have to go through a seperate procedure for these any info greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wiseman said:


> is it best to acquire a nie number in spain or uk ? is the nie number used to registar for healthcare social security or do you have to go through a seperate procedure for these any info greatly appreciated thanks


An NIE is like a tax identifier .... you need it to do lots of things over here. If someone issues you an invoice they need your NIE, banks normally need them to open accounts. You can get them from the Spanish Embassy in the UK, or over here at your local Police station normally. See forms download above.

You dont say if you are of retirement age or not regarding healthcare. Normally you will get an E106 document from DWP Newcastle overseas medical benefits section. You will use this in Spain to get up to two years free State healthcare. After that if either you or your partner are of pensionable age you replace it with an E121. If you work, you are contributing to the spanish system so you qualify. If you dont work and you are not of pensionable age then you normally wont get any health cover and have to go private


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Would i be correct in assuming that you would be able to get these forms from any spanish embassy? I am in australia and if i can sort this out before heading off it may be a better idea. 

Ta Kym


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Would i be correct in assuming that you would be able to get these forms from any spanish embassy? I am in australia and if i can sort this out before heading off it may be a better idea.
> 
> Ta Kym


You can apply for your NIE from the embassy, yes ... although you are often asked to supply a Spanish address so maybe you have a solicitor whos address you could use.

For an EU citizen they have to apply to their home health offices for a form (in the UK E106 or E121) for healthcare. Depends if you are retired, EU or non EU


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I have just applied for my british passport (father is british citizen) however I was born here in Australia. I do have a spanish address I can use however if I am to apply as an EU citizen does that mean I have to use the UK? or Australia? or wait til I get to Spain? I am confused.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> I have just applied for my british passport (father is british citizen) however I was born here in Australia. I do have a spanish address I can use however if I am to apply as an EU citizen does that mean I have to use the UK? or Australia? or wait til I get to Spain? I am confused.


Interesting. To my knowledge, if you apply for the reciprocal health document, its issue will (unless you are retired) depend on your recent contributions to the system in your own EU country. Therefore if I am right in assuming you have made no significant contributions over the last few years, then you wont be entitled to State health care and will need to take private care out unless you are of pensionable age.

If you are of pensionable age then you need to obtain E121 from DWP in Newcastle upon Tyne, but if you have been out of the UK for some considerable time then I have to admit I dont know how this will effect your claim.

Private health care is relatively cheap here


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Interesting to say the least. We do intend to work when in Spain. Is there a time prerequisite before we can apply to be included in the spanish health care system?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Interesting to say the least. We do intend to work when in Spain. Is there a time prerequisite before we can apply to be included in the spanish health care system?


Afaik you are covered as soon as you start contributing. If you are _self _employed you pay a monthly fee, around €238
Normally an EU citizen will be able to get an E106 to cover them for up to 2 years, but this isn't going to be for you by the looks of it.

If it were me, I'd invest in 12 months private cover which might cost you €800 - €1100 just to tide you over until you find employment


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Stravinsky, (btw I love the name) thank you for your assistance. We do however, hope to have employement sorted prior to embarking on our journey. But all that said - I tend to agree - I will look into private health insurance. Can you suggest any?

Kym


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

will contact spanish embassy here in Australia to find out about the NIE in the mean time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Stravinsky, (btw I love the name) thank you for your assistance. We do however, hope to have employement sorted prior to embarking on our journey. But all that said - I tend to agree - I will look into private health insurance. Can you suggest any?
> 
> Kym


Sanitas is who we use


----------

